# Expats in Follonica



## favouritizm (Sep 26, 2013)

Ciao a tutti, I've just moved to Follonica, Tuscany from Brighton, UK.
Are there any English speaking expats in the vicinity?
:tea:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think hundreds enjoy


----------



## Mombo (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi favouritizm, I know that you wrote this post quite a while ago, are you still living in Follonica? I live in Gavorrano, would be great to hear from you if you are still in the area.


----------

